# smoke coming from hood,



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

96 standard alty, from time to time as im driving i noticed smoke coming from the timing chain area, i noticed allot of oil build up on the left side of the engine,can anybody tell me if a certain seal is faulty ,cant pinpoint where the oil is leaking from,just changed the gasket seal 2 months ago,so im pretty sure its not that ,help! another thing ,no oil on pavement when parked all day


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

jovanni said:


> 96 standard alty, from time to time as im driving i noticed smoke coming from the timing chain area, i noticed allot of oil build up on the left side of the engine,can anybody tell me if a certain seal is faulty ,cant pinpoint where the oil is leaking from,just changed the gasket seal 2 months ago,so im pretty sure its not that ,help! another thing ,no oil on pavement when parked all day


could be a couple of things. the power steering reservoir on our altimas are notorious leakers. check the crankshaft seal too. its behind the crankshaft pulley. if its leaking, youll know because it will be nasty and wet all around that area. id check the reservoir first though. another point to check are the power steering pump hoses. they have a copper ring that seals the fittings to the pump and they frequently go bad too.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For a leak like that I would get a good degreaser and then power wash the engine avoiding the alternator and distributor. Then blow dry it with compressed air or a leaf blower. Then look for the leak or dust building up.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> For a leak like that I would get a good degreaser and then power wash the engine avoiding the alternator and distributor. Then blow dry it with compressed air or a leaf blower. Then look for the leak or dust building up.
> 
> Troy


good to have you back troy.  
i should have said something about washing it down first, lol.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> good to have you back troy.
> i should have said something about washing it down first, lol.


I said that I would be back and so here I am...


----------

